# Cobbs Legion Site



## dixie (May 11, 2006)

Guys, I updated our site, the new list of rules are on it now, the home page is "stripped" and will be posted as things arise. A few pics of last years harvest are posted and I hope to have some FANTASTIC news to report in the next week or so. Please don't ask me what it is, I can't say yet, but, IF things happen the way I hope they do, it'll be the best thing thats ever happened to us!!! www.cobbslegion.20m.com


----------



## Bowyer29 (May 11, 2006)

OK Steve, don't do us like that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dixie (May 11, 2006)

ROFL, all I'm gonna say is--------just watch the news!!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (May 11, 2006)

ok whats the news?  since I am not a member you can tell me...come on man it will be just between us


----------



## dixie (May 11, 2006)

well Jim, as long as you promise not to tell anyone, part of it is, I'm gonna put in some more food plots!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (May 11, 2006)

dixie said:
			
		

> well Jim, as long as you promise not to tell anyone, part of it is, I'm gonna put in some more food plots!!



I suspect there is more to this story


----------



## LJay (May 14, 2006)

Video at 11!!!


----------



## raghorn (May 14, 2006)

Very interesting..............


----------



## Allen Waters (May 15, 2006)

I KNOW WHAT IT IS.... QDMA HAS DECIDED TO DO AN EXPERIMENTAL PROJECT WHICH WILL REQUIRE HEAVY STOCKING OF TROPHY DEER ON THE PROPERTY. MOSTLY FROM CANADA, TEXAS, ILLINOIS, KANSAS AND MONTANA...


----------



## dixie (May 15, 2006)

AWBOWHUNTER said:
			
		

> I KNOW WHAT IT IS.... QDMA HAS DECIDED TO DO AN EXPERIMENTAL PROJECT WHICH WILL REQUIRE HEAVY STOCKING OF TROPHY DEER ON THE PROPERTY. MOSTLY FROM CANADA, TEXAS, ILLINOIS, KANSAS AND MONTANA...


SHHHHHHH  AW, it's not offical --------------yet!!


----------



## Eddy M. (Jun 25, 2006)

still waiting or did I miss something


----------



## raghorn (Jun 28, 2006)

Me too........


----------



## Eddy M. (Jun 28, 2006)

come on Steve, don't stess my heart too much about this or  then my wife might have to hunt instead of me this fall  and she has killed more deer with her Nissan Quest than I have in the last several years and that would really upset me and it would all be this threads fault           come on hurry up and let us know    eddy


----------



## Allen Waters (Jul 16, 2006)

*whats the news?*

hey guys i was out at the club yesterday and came in off of sweetwater road and while driving past all of the new construction ... I had a revelation.... what if they closed sweetwater rd where it turns to gravel?  just a guess   man would that be great news.  if im guessing right i sure would want to know who to influence that way..  but its probably just my far fetched dream . i"ll sit and wait maybe i'm right.


----------



## dixie (Jul 17, 2006)

I was up there early Friday morning and saw six BIG deer in less than 15 minutes! Rabbits everywhere, don't know what or why all the critters were up and moving but man, they were big time!  About the news, all I can say is sometimes the wheel turn a LOT slower than I want it too.


----------



## Eddy M. (Jul 17, 2006)




----------



## BassWorm (Aug 3, 2006)

Good news??? 
Cherokee Tribune today. Front page.
5000 acres in two counties. Willoughby-Sewell property. Plans are being submitted by Macauley, a national developer,to rezone from ag to residental and build a mixed use community on this property.
Map is on front page. The build out is expected to occur over a 10 to 20 year period. Maybe ya'll can hunt free there till it happens, just like the old days.


----------



## dixie (Aug 3, 2006)

BassWorm said:
			
		

> Good news???
> Cherokee Tribune today. Front page.
> 5000 acres in two counties. Willoughby-Sewell property. Plans are being submitted by Macauley, a national developer,to rezone from ag to residental and build a mixed use community on this property.
> Map is on front page. The build out is expected to occur over a 10 to 20 year period. Maybe ya'll can hunt free there till it happens, just like the old days.


Not hardly Bass!!! LOL. I'd advise a couple of things, first go the Atlanta J&C site and click on metro and then Cherokee co section and read that story. Second, for all our members, this is PART of the good news I've been waiting for!! I had hoped to let everyone know in the letter with your decals and stuff. BUT, things just got a LOT better for us!!!


----------



## BassWorm (Aug 3, 2006)

I hope our slow growth commisioners will stand up this time. Our roads, schools, utilities, fire and police services are not at all ready for something like that. I don't think any idle promises from a developer will pass muster as easily as they have in the past.It does sound better at the AJC site than the Cherokee Trib though. 
Good luck guys. I hope it works out great for ya'll.


----------



## dixie (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks Bass,I know what you mean.  Just in the short time I've had this lease, the growth I've seen  up there is almost unbelievable,  Now,for the members, don't press the panic button, here's what I can tell you, its all the details I have right now, its the "bare bones" but as I find out more I'll post it here and our website. first, our lease on THIS TRACT is secure, now, after the "transition" period and the property changes hands, heres the GREAT news, We'll be moving to a new tract!


----------



## Allen Waters (Aug 3, 2006)

*COBBS CLUB*

OH BOY! HERE COMES ALL THE PHONE CALLS DIXIE


----------



## dixie (Aug 3, 2006)

AWBOWHUNTER said:
			
		

> OH BOY! HERE COMES ALL THE PHONE CALLS DIXIE


LOL, I know AW, but I promise, I've posted everything I know. The only  thing thats of interest to me about all this is the club and I was assured, its "business as usual"til the transition year and the move to our new land.


----------

